# Weißer Kleinbus vor Schule: Falsche Facebook-Meldung verunsichert Eltern



## sascha (22 Oktober 2011)

*Weißer Kleinbus vor Schule: Falsche Facebook-Meldung verunsichert Eltern*

*Ein weißer Kleinbus vor der Schule. Unbekannte, die Kinder ansprechen: Diese Warnung verbreitet sich derzeit rasant über Facebook und verunsichert bundesweit Menschen. Wohl zu Unrecht: Es handelt sich um einen sogenannten Hoax, eine Falschmeldung.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/1...che-facebook-meldung-verunsichert-eltern-4213*
*


----------



## Hippo (22 Oktober 2011)

Als Kinderschänder kannst heutzutage doch nichts besseres machen als im weißen Bulli rumfahren.
So´ne Meldung hält doch jede Dienststelle erstmal für einen weiteren Fake-Ableger dieses Hoaxes.
Ob sich die ganzen Warnungsteiler darüber bewußt sind was sie mit dieser Warnungsinflation bewirken?

Hier wir ein glaubwürdiger möglicher Beginn des Hoaxes beschrieben
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...die-Angst-vorm-Schwarzen-Mann-id17129071.html


----------



## jupp11 (24 Oktober 2011)

Eine  Liste mit weiteren Fakes und Hoaxes  
>> http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/bersicht-der-aktuellsten-fakes-auf-facebook-vom-24-10-2011/#de


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2011)

Hilfe per Meldungsteilung hat doch was ...

macht keine Arbeit
macht nicht schmutzig
kostet nix, nicht mal Zeit
macht gutes Gewissen geholfen zu haben
man macht ja "nix verkehrt"


----------



## Nadja Sahm (25 Oktober 2011)

super Sache Jupp thx


----------



## jupp11 (26 Oktober 2011)

http://computer.t-online.de/weisser...phantom-verunsichert-eltern/id_50876288/index


> Der mysteriöse weiße Bulli taucht bereits in ganz Deutschland auf.
> 
> Die Nachricht verbreitet sich seit Wochen rasant via Facebook von Pinnwand zu Pinnwand. "Bitte passt auf eure Kinder auf und informiert alle Mamas und Papas, die ihr kennt" Der Fahrer eines weißen Kleinbusses habe mehrfach Kinder angesprochen und erklärt, der Schulbus sei ausgefallen. Er selbst würde die Kinder zur Schule bringen. Besorgte Bürger im gesamten Bundesgebiet haben die Polizei eingeschaltet, doch der gesuchte Bulli bleibt bis heute ein Phantom.


Weitere Hoaxes >>  http://hoax-info.tubit.tu-berlin.de/hoax/hoaxlist.shtml


----------

